# Have you seen the new Focus ST !



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

http://yfrog.com/h4xq5icj

I hope its the colour making it look a bit ....., erm..


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh dear... that looks awful!!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

looks like a fat KA!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I am awaiting a proper colour before I make a real judgement.


----------



## Victor (Oct 10, 2010)

......:wall:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

those rear lights look a bit.............


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

It doesn't look too bad from the back, kind of like a big Fiesta but that nose is hideous.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm afraid it really is that ugly, the grille is unique to the ST, lesser models look better.

No 3 door model this time either


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

182_Blue said:


> I am awaiting a proper colour before I make a real judgement.


want me to photoshop a few options?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

-Mat- said:


> want me to photoshop a few options?


If you have time.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

working on them now.... Will post later or in the morning 

I'll try and do black, white, blue, red, maybe ST orange and RS green


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

182_Blue said:


> http://yfrog.com/h4xq5icj
> 
> I hope its the colour making it look a bit ....., erm..


What an ugly car! Are they trying to make it look like a mitsubushi?

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

its a fiesta after a hard stint on the juice.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I think they stole the grill from a db9 and made it horrible!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I might be the first to say that it does look *slightly* better in a different colout


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Is it ironic that it's on that site? It looks a bit like a... well.. a frog.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

here we go



















Now for some colours










traditions Ford Blue(ish)










And for some "fast" colours










Best of the bunch?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I mean, nice job chopping it, but they're all equally horrible, do wonder what they were thinking with that grille.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I would probably have it in orange.... Amazing what a change of colour can do though


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe this?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

PMSL :lol:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

where will the number plate go? Maybe add a bar across the grille and fit one there?

Safe to say there's no chance of the engine overheating


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, what a difference the colour makes...nice job -Mat-


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

No problem dude... I was also gonna do the rear view too, but CBA TBH LMAO


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> where will the number plate go? Maybe add a bar across the grille and fit one there?
> 
> Safe to say there's no chance of the engine overheating


It may get a bit hungry and eat it though if you put it over its mouth :thumb::lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

its a chunky monkey isnt it? i wouldnt say i hate it and i wouldnt say its a game changer.like maggi said,they have robbed a db9 grill and shrank it and just beefed it up.rather have that over a new corsa though.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

For the older members who remember Stingray?? It looks like the mouth on the fish shaped subs that the bad fish creatures used to pilot and launch torpedoes from!!! :lol:


----------



## Bigh (Jun 12, 2008)

I like it:driver:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

That front end reminds me of abe sapien from hellboy. Yeesh!


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

in black it doesnt look as bad. but i do think it is heading toward the scorpio territory


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

certainly looks different, never seen a gold colour before on a car, does not suit it.

Mind u the orange looks fab, but the front end, does not look agressive enough, looks like a fiesta from the front, if the headlights where more angled and sharper it will give it a more aggressive look.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I quite like it


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Chavtastic comes to mind


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

unfortunately many cars have "whale mouth syndrome" most of the pugs who started the trend, the updated punto evo, the list goes on ford arent the only one but my god it's awful and its not as though it will have the t5 lump to make up for it no more ford got rid of it due to emissions funny how volvo have still got it probably more along the lines of we sold of volvo oh sh*t the fastest focus's dont have an engine to put in there dam.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Same with most new cars will grow on you.More pd they are not making a 3dr.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I see the mk 2 ST prices rocketing if this is the replacement :lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

thats a shame lol


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That exhaust looks like the bit of lego you have left over when you've just built the Eiffel tower kit . In fact a lot of the car has that look 

I don't like it


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

not a fan of the exhaust. would take an st3 over that anyday.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Dare i say the more i see it the slightly better it gets ?, perhaps its a grower ?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Apart from the grille and zorst it don't look that bad TBH.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Doesn't do much for me at all to be fair where as I thought the previous shape Focus ST was a smart looking car. 

Part of the popularity of the Focus is that it's inoffensive, it doesn't divide opinion which means people don't dislike it, unlike some more far out designs. I'm sure it'll still sell by the bucket load but to me it's neither a good looking car or a characterful design. 

Also, shame they're insisting on it only being a 4 door.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I was thinking similar... Especially when I keep looking at the orange chop....

TBH, it's not gonna look out of place with the current crop of cars on the market

Just a few of todays cars littering the road




























this one isn't to dis-similar in appearance









a Citreon concept









IIRC, cars started changing appearance about 7-8 years ago, and became more "pedestrian" friendly in the case of an accident....


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

That is one fugly car! I am normally quite taken back by ford concepts/new models but this one, oh dear!


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.zercustoms.com/photos/2012-Ford-Focus-ST.html


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

The new focus is proper horrible.Ugly little beast.



-Mat- said:


>


These on the other hand are nice.Im very tempted by a black SW at the moment.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I quite like this car. I don't like the original colour, bt I can change that, the car itself is alright.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Actually the front makes more sense with the plate on


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i dont like it really...


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

I like it :thumb:

I think it will be a grower for a lot of people.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm seeing Mtsubishi, Seat, Renault and fish

Not a good combo


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

182_Blue said:


> Actually the front makes more sense with the plate on
> 
> YouTube - Introducing the New Ford Focus ST
> 
> YouTube - New Ford Focus ST (2012)


cerainly takes the "edge" off the whole "open-ness" about it


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

-Mat- said:


>


i'm glad you posted that... i'm not overly keen on the focus purely because it looks like they pulled the a pillar and front wing combo from the pug!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just seen that picture of the back of the new Focus and I must say it looks gash!  

Overly fussy and over styled if you ask me. It's not marmite like some cars it's just fugly.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

all i can and sorry is this: -










at least it doesnt have a huge lump of plastic in front :lol:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Ninja59 said:


> at least it doesnt have a huge lump of plastic in front :lol:


It will do though as where will the reg plate go?


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

buckas said:


> It will do though as where will the reg plate go?


well it didnt have to reach right across the whole front end and around the indicators as shown in the evo


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Heck, that's Fugly!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Heck, that's Fugly!


the focus or evo? :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry - the Focus in the OP ... ... ... I'm not going to comment on the Evo for fear of lynching.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

evo is a god damn beast imho










i certainly wouldnt try and compare it to the new st,as the st will lose everytime in "mean looks" stake imho.the rear is absolutely hideous on the new st imho.looks like something from maxpower magazine.i thought the new rs was a little max power,this new st is worse by quite some distance.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks horrid...good skills in PS that man!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm afraid it's been on the cards for a while... Ford have offically killed the Focus once Mk2.5 production ends!


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

is it a 4x4. seems to be sitting very high


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

rapala said:


> is it a 4x4. seems to be sitting very high


My first thought when seeing those pitures was 4X4 aswell :doublesho

Think i will be sticking with my Mk2 Focus ST.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

John74 said:


> My first thought when seeing those pitures was 4X4 aswell :doublesho
> 
> Think i will be sticking with my Mk2 Focus ST.


likewise, althougth the exhaust ruins it as does that totally gay ST badge on the front! - its sooooo Audi circa 2000... sticking bloody badges everywhere just for the sake of it

lose the badges ford and lets have dual exit exhaust back....

The one plus point is the interior and finish of the new fords they really are top notch... if only my MKII was a little more plush inside.


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks to me like they've copied a peugeot nose!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

this will be the first focus which will share the same exterior appearance throughout the world. 
the Mk1 had silly (safety) bumpers in the states the MKII was a kind of cross between a mondeo and a focus saloon.

the whole fish face grill is pretty unknown in the states and this will either make or break the car over there... i'd say it'll be a hit as they tend to love the 'Euro' look.


----------



## luvvvvvit (Dec 16, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a new focus i don't think the insurance would be very good for the pockets though


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> certainly looks different, never seen a gold colour before on a car, does not suit it.


Toyota did a vomit inducing gold on the Yaris about 10 years ago. Ford have taken that colour and spent the last 10 years making it worse..... and did a great job!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Frothey said:


> Toyota did a vomit inducing gold on the Yaris about 10 years ago. Ford have taken that colour and spent the last 10 years making it worse..... and did a great job!


gold was a very popular colour in the 80s and even back in the 2000's

Rover, Pugeot (i had a 306 in 'Blaze Yellow'), Rolls Royce and Mercedes all spring to mind when I think of cars which suit gold paintwork


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

dixon75 said:


> this will be the first focus which will share the same exterior appearance throughout the world.
> the Mk1 had silly (safety) bumpers in the states the MKII was a kind of cross between a mondeo and a focus saloon.
> 
> the whole fish face grill is pretty unknown in the states and this will either make or break the car over there... i'd say it'll be a hit as they tend to love the 'Euro' look.


no they wont sadly ive been chatting to a few and its not the looks causing the problem over there...its the powerplant....

they want the ST but with the volvo powerplant more and when i've seen them about the new focus theyve gone hmmm...i know they are all volvo c30's owners but you get an op as they only have the t5 lump in the c30 over there and its the only way to get the st lump over there as they put it...


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its the grille / bonnet / badge area that are totally ruining it!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I might photoshop a new designed front end, and see the design on for the facelift version


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

cars always look **** but when they come out they usually grow on me, like the new shape imprezas,


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Was following a 60 plate Impreza the other day, my god it looked mean and much better than the small (er) version they brough out, will try and get a pick.

But back to the OP, I like the new Focus, does look better i differnent colours, saw it in FastFord and looked good, the interior is good. The engine is a new EcoBoost, meant to be powerful and economical - Sounds good to me.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

They took a Fiesta and shortened it to make a Ka, which is quite squat as it has all the Fiesta details without the size. For the Focus they stretched it all out and made a quite a good looking car. I would hate to see what the next mondeo will look like.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It looks as bad as the rest of the new fords imo


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

It looks just like the normal focus, fugly :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I quite like the look of the new Focus ST. The colour in the first link isn't the production colour though.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe it's a grower but the normal new Focus has been out a while now and I still consider it a disgusting car.

Not sure how Ford F&cked this up to be honest, the last Focus was quite a looker, despite being heavily facelifted before the end of it's life.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

civic type r-ish looking rear end???


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Why have they stuck the grille off a Peugeot on it? ruins what would have otherwise been a nice looking car.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

T.D.K said:


> Not sure how Ford F&cked this up to be honest, the last Focus was quite a looker, despite being heavily facelifted before the end of it's life.


Its been designed and built for a world market. which although detrimental to the looks, reduced tooling costs might be enough to save ford enough $$$ to start making some more interesting cars in the future.

Although the future does seem rather bleak for cars... I see ford are about to release a new 1.0L turbo engine which develops 125bhp. devil:not)


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

I really really like it.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Why have they stuck the grille off a Peugeot on it? ruins what would have otherwise been a nice looking car.


The grille looks quite cool IMO :thumb:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

I didnt think it looks to bad, no sure about the rear end though.

Heres the pictures I took at frankfurt


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

i like it


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not sure it's my cup of tea but I'll reserve judgement till I actually see one !


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

the new focus is a step in the worng direction i feel. Bit Daewoo lol


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I like, but the exhaust :wall:


----------



## dee4life2005 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an 08 facelift ST and when I saw the pics for the new one I absolutely hated it - though that was mostly the silly gold colour. 

I recently saw a couple of pics of a black one with black alloys and I have to saw it looks awesome.

have to agree that the exhaust looks pants.


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

svended said:


> They took a Fiesta and shortened it to make a Ka


Actually they took a Fiat 500 and put new panels on it!


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

The black one they are using in the new Sweeney looks great!
I think the last few cars from Fords have all been growers, the fiesta was for me and now I own one!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I love it now, wasn't keen at first.


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sadly it's just lost it's personality...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Always need to see in flesh and have a drive but does not look as good as last one


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

With those looks, silly exhaust, 5dr no 3dr option and the loss of the amazing 5 pot turbo motor and sound its not got a lot going for it!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Yuk!!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> The black one they are using in the new Sweeney looks great!
> I think the last few cars from Fords have all been growers, the fiesta was for me and now I own one!


Turns out that it was only a 1.6 eco diesel with a bodykit on it.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm sure it'll be good to drive and it'd probably make a good family car but I just couldn't live with that grill.


----------



## Lambro6 (Jan 29, 2012)

It looks like its just come out of a fight between the Ka designers, and the Mondeo(DB9) designers.
****ing disgusting if you ask me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focus st 500 (Sep 17, 2011)

They ain't using it in the new sweeny film it's just dressed up to look like an ST so don't get too excited, check out last weeks top gear. But at least it's the real Ray Winstone...or is it???


----------

